# tape falling off



## wlf89 (May 6, 2009)

i am having trouble with my tape sticking to the drywall in some places it is falling off. i was told to squeeze really hard and get most of my mud back but i think i might be squeezing to hard and am getting to much mud out from under it. i am using all purpose joint compound and paper tape anyone know what im doing wrong i am putting down a nice wide coat of mud down first then squeezing the tape real good and then putting a thin layer of mud on top of the tape and letting it dry then lightly sand and putting on another thin layer.thanks for the help it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

First step: Hire a Professional!!

Looks like you do carpentry and electric already dont try and take on another trade, Two is enough.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

What could go wrong?
It says "Glue All"!


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Finish nails every 3''. G


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Wiped too hard.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Brocktologist said:


> Wiped too hard.


 yep thats it no mud behind tape:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Brocktologist said:


> Wiped too hard.



For that you need some Tucks™ or a little Preparation H®

:blink:

....and lay off the spicy food for a few days :shutup:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

genecarp said:


> Finish nails every 3''. G


Make sure the nails are NOT galvanized. Nah, they won't rust.:no:
Steve


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I use the sticky fiberglass screenwire lookin' stuff. Paper is so 'old school'.


----------



## joelv1967 (Apr 10, 2009)

Paper or fiber, you need mud behind it. Who ever is telling you to squeeze ALL the mud out, told you wrong (or you misunderstood). As lond as there is no bulge, you are 'sqeezing' hard enough. Actually, you should lightly drag it over the tape with enough pressure to flatten it out. The excess will ooze out the sides. Cover the tape with mud, and flatten as many times as necessary to get a 'fairly' smooth tape seam. As long as the tape is under the mud, it is far enough back. you really don't need to push it all the way back. In fact, that is why it is not sticking in the forst place

then....

Sand
final mud
sand
prime
paint


----------



## joelv1967 (Apr 10, 2009)

joelv1967 said:


> Paper or fiber, you need mud behind it. Who ever is telling you to squeeze ALL the mud out, told you wrong (or you misunderstood). As lond as there is no bulge, you are 'sqeezing' hard enough. Actually, you should lightly drag it over the tape with enough pressure to flatten it out. The excess will ooze out the sides. Cover the tape with mud, and flatten as many times as necessary to get a 'fairly' smooth tape seam. As long as the tape is under the mud, it is far enough back. you really don't need to push it all the way back. In fact, that is why it is not sticking in the forst place
> 
> then....
> 
> ...


 

oops....I forgot the texture


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Couple things I learned on my own, is don't wait too long to tape after putting the mud on, it can dry up and not stick. And only turn the heater on after the mud is on the wall, not before. A warm room can make the mud lose it's stick before taping. And if your mud looks too dry in the bucket, put water in it.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Mud too dry?... Applying too much pressure?


----------



## Handyman Jim (Apr 24, 2008)

Is the mud new or had it been sitting in the garage left over from another time?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Your mud was too stiff and you are too slow and your mud got a crust on it and the tape didn't stick. Oops! You just need to hire Brocktologist... or me:thumbup:


----------



## wlf89 (May 6, 2009)

it is new mud and i had it thinned and it didnt dry before i had put the tape on because i had my brother going right behind me putting the tape on thanks for all the help


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> I use the sticky fiberglass screenwire lookin' stuff. Paper is so 'old school'.



Thats the ticket. Go with the self sticking fiberglass mesh tape. Little bit more expensive but it will stick.


----------



## wlf89 (May 6, 2009)

i was gonna get some of the sticky tape but everywhere i have read nobody likes it because it causes more cracking


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah mesh is bad about cracking,
it sounds like you did everything by the book, let us know what you figure out.


----------

